# An opinion of Chesapeake from Gun dog magazine



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

Chesapeake Bay Retrievers have not changed a writer in Gun dog magazine says .

http://www.gundogmag.com/2010/09/23/gundog_breeds_chesp_0605/

Lalit


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

what I found interesting is that the mindset and the independent thinking applies to many of the hunting breed dogs. If you swapped out Chesapeake Bay Retriever with German Shorthaired Pointer the author could have been talking of my breed. 

Which is why you don't find alot of these independent thinking breeds in sar because the handler can't 'let go' of the dog so it can work effectively. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

Is your breed German Short haired Pointer 




Sarah Platts said:


> what I found interesting is that the mindset and the independent thinking applies to many of the hunting breed dogs. If you swapped out Chesapeake Bay Retriever with German Shorthaired Pointer the author could have been talking of my breed.
> 
> Which is why you don't find alot of these independent thinking breeds in sar because the handler can't 'let go' of the dog so it can work effectively. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Lalit Dukkipati said:


> Is your breed German Short haired Pointer


 
yep, and all that stuff applies. Very frustrating if I go to a seminar and the instructor is gsd or mal- minded. they just don't understand and unless they can be flexible they get frustrated fast because they are used to "robo-dogs".... Which is one reason, I have to look at this forum's OB questions with two sets of eyes.


----------



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

Understood , I believe you , and sometimes people should "think out of the box" and learn from different dog people , then their knowledge would be better put to use . 




Sarah Platts said:


> yep, and all that stuff applies. Very frustrating if I go to a seminar and the instructor is gsd or mal- minded. they just don't understand and unless they can be flexible they get frustrated fast because they are used to "robo-dogs".... Which is one reason, I have to look at this forum's OB questions with two sets of eyes.


----------



## Tony Hahn (May 28, 2011)

First the author claims that "not much" has changed in the last 45 years. 

Then he describes his early dogs as hard animals "You could absolutely pound the snot out of my early Chesapeakes and they would shrug it off like nothing happened." and then implies the modern dogs will shut down after experiencing unpleasantness from the handler.

He also mentions the Chesapeake's other job as a property guardian claiming that the modern dog retains "some of that guard-dog mentality" but states that a Chesapeake who will bite you is an "ill-tempered" "surly beast" that responcible breeders have have made a conscientious effort to eliminate from the gene pool.

Sounds to me like he is describing huge, major, significant changes to the breed.


----------



## Paul Cipparone (Feb 13, 2011)

In the early days of my training school,
(1974) my then partner , bred German Short hairs , we trained many for upland & over water hunters,as well as several for Personal Protection, had no problems.I have trained several Chesapeake , strong dogs, some very aggressive, in fact too aggressive for families , some were epileptic , with seizures , not fun. 
Paul C.


----------



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

Hi Tony,
Have to agree with the not so clear and self-contradictory statements . You are right about that part .
The author is not so clear about certain things like in the character part .Thanks for pointing that out .
Lalit



Tony Hahn said:


> First the author claims that "not much" has changed in the last 45 years.
> 
> Then he describes his early dogs as hard animals "You could absolutely pound the snot out of my early Chesapeakes and they would shrug it off like nothing happened." and then implies the modern dogs will shut down after experiencing unpleasantness from the handler.
> 
> ...


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

interesting article to read, and i agree with the article comments, plus, i have only met two of this breed so i have very little experience 

...but someone who seems to accept and maybe even enjoy that a pack of them won't give him or her the space to take a dump in private might have a "wee bit" of breed bias ??
... i'll bet the bedroom can get crowded too //lol//

different strokes i guess


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Some of the issues could be due some variation even within the breed. With GSPs you have two hunting lines: field or gundog. The field dogs are hard charging, big ranging, field running dogs' and don't look to the handler for much. The gundog lines tended to work in closer and be more in tune to the handler and thus appear more sensitive. But they both share all the mindset and other breed personality traits. Also old breeders die and new ones come along. Each breeder leans toward traits they consider important so I think some change is inevitable but the basic characteristics that make a chesapeake, a chesapeake remain.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Seems the great effort to say the breed hasn't changed in 45 yrs goes out the window the further along the author speaks.
They've bred out the aggressive dogs, the dog is more amiable to training now, yadda, yadda!
This sounds like a show line breeder that still believe they have the real dog. 
I've always admired the Chessie so I can only hope there are still good/correct ones out there.


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Bob there are still good lines. My son traveled p to Minnesota, a 400 mile trip, and purchased what turned out to be a terrific bitch puppy from a avid duck hunter and trialer.
My son is no novice in training but the pup was a lot to handle and a bit handler aggressive.Sent her off to Tom Rose School and she apparently had a successful attitude adjustment. For the sake of family relations I out sourced the polishing up required.
She is a water demon,swims in Lake Michigan 10 months/year,and quite protective (territorial).
Dont know if she is conformation material but would be great in a duck blind and nobody would make off with your ducks!


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I saw a chessie do a courage test on a guy in a bite suit. He was a tough bastard, no doubt. Good hunting narc dog. This guys article sounds like a lot of discussions on here about "off breeds" for bitework or show dogs that cant compete. That and pet dog excuses for why training methods dont work. Sort of confusing until i remembered he was just pontificating, defined as talking in a dogmatic or pompous manner. God bless him. I wonder if any good trainers handle chessies...


----------



## David Winners (Apr 4, 2012)

There were a few chessies in the TEDD program. Good hard dogs. Lots of drive. Loved the work. They came from a hunting breeder located in Michigan I believe.

David Winners


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Interesting article. Reading it, I could plug in several herding breeds and many of the comments would be applicable. Posted if for my herding training group. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

When I was a kid the Chessie was described as the Doberman of the sporting dog world. Unfortunately that may still hold true since the Dobe has also lost a lot of ground from what many of them were.


----------

